# *** happened??



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Oct 14, 2014)

Over night a couple days ago, some of the plants leaves by the top buds lost color and basically dried out. The temp the last few days was back up to 90 and sunny from mid 80s and cloudy. But I don't think that was the problem because it grew in 90 and sunny all summer. Looks like a deficiency or toxicity? ? I've got about 3 weeks of flower left, and don't want to lose her now... Any help is greatly appreciated 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1413287913890.jpg


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Oct 14, 2014)

More pics 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1413288087784.jpg


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Oct 14, 2014)

More pics ... 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1413288250703.jpg


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Oct 14, 2014)

I switched to 5-50-17 10 days ago. But the problem didn't happen until a few nights ago?? Should I flush it??


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 14, 2014)

That does look like a toxic shock/nute burn. How much of the new stuff did you use, and what kind of stuff is it? A dry mix, liquid fert?


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Oct 14, 2014)

Dry nutes... It looks like the buds are trying to grow bigger. But as soon as new growth happens, it seems to be drying out before it can bloom?? 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1413329227742.jpg


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Oct 14, 2014)

I also gave it 2 soil treatments last week to prevent mites. That could be it too?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 14, 2014)

That is possible. Some plant strains are not big eaters and something like that Hawaiian bud could be too strong for it. Or it could be the bug treatment throwing things off. I would flush them right away to remove the stuff that is there. How much did you give them and what else do you feed them?


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Oct 15, 2014)

I followed instructions. Diluted 1/2 tbsp in a gallon of water. They were on a 6-12-6 fert before I switched. I'm gonna flush it today. The damage doesn't seem like it's gotten any worse. I just hope the buds keep growing


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 15, 2014)

The key to flushing is that it just removes the chemicals that are in the soil and gets you back to square one. Then you can start back over with feeding them at a lower rate and gradually build up to where they are happy. Even if the nutes are not the problem, if it is just a chemical bind up from mixing the bloom nutes with the bug treatment, then flushing will clean out everything and that will allow you to start back with just bloom nutes. When you flush, be sure to use 2-3x the volume of water as the volume of soil. So if your pots are 1 gallon then you would use 2-3 gallons of water to flush, iff pots are 2gal then use 4-6 gal of water, etc.

After flushing them, allow them to dry out pretty good for a few days and then go back with 1/4Tbsp for the first 2 feedings. I personally prefer to feed less amount of food more often than a lot of food less often. Like 3 smaller meals a week rather than 1 large meal a week. It gives the plants a chance to absorb it without causing a toxic buildup.

After the ffirst 2 feedings then if they respond well and don't show any other problems, you can up the feeding to 1/3Tbsp for 2 ffeedings, then 1/2Tbsp after that. Doing it that way will allow the plants time to recover from what ever the damage was and then begin to feed itself again. Also, building up slowly will allow you to see if the recommended nute dose was the problem or if it was a chemical interaction problem.

Now the damage that you have there will not go away as it is beyond repair. I would suggest that you take scissors and carefully trim off only the brown, dead parts so that you will be able to tell if there are new issues or not over the next few weeks.


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Oct 15, 2014)

Will do HP. Do you think the week of hot 90° FL sun could have caused some heat stress? Or you think it looks like more of a nute/pest drench build up. The leaves that turned brown literally are crispy and flaking into dust?? Thanks again for your help


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Oct 15, 2014)

The new pistils coming from the branches are brown. I flushed it today... Gonna follow your instructions and hope for the best


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 15, 2014)

The hot sun could have played a part, but usually That kind of light/heat damage only happens if they are trapped in a space with intense light and heat with no air blowing on them to keep them cool. If the soil/plant chemistry is off then the sun and heat can cause the issue to be magnified or sped up. Hopefully the damage isn't too much and she will rebound once you begin feeding again  Green mojo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 16, 2014)

I am quite sure that it is the Hawaiian Bud.  The P is very high and you used very high dose.  Are you sure it was supposed to be 1 Tablespoon per gallon and not 1 teaspoon (or less)?  Just as an example, GH makes a very similar product called Kool-Bloom, a high P product meant to promote larger bud.  It is 2-45-28, so a bit milder than the Hawaiian Bud and you use 1/4 teaspoon per gallon and you are cautioned not to use more as it can damage the plant.  I bet that if you tested the ppms of the solution it is through the roof.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 16, 2014)

After hunting around, I did find some directions.  The directions say 1 TEASPOON per gallon.  If you used 1 TABLESPOON as you say, you gave the plant 3 times the dose it should have had.  That is certainly a huge amount of the problem.  As you are using a chemical bud booster, I am assuming that your other nutes are chemical and non-organic.  Flush that baby and hope she recovers.  I would be leery of even giving 1 t per gal as she is quite small.


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Oct 16, 2014)

My mistake. I put 1/2 a tsp per gallon. It was a typo


----------

